# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Worst Advice to Give

## Notcoolanymore

"Your hair looks great, enjoy life" "Stop worrying, enjoy your youth"

I hear this all the time.  You get these young guys come here that know they are losing their hair and asking for help.  And they end up getting advice that all is good and not to worry about it.  It doesn't matter how young you are, you know when you are losing your hair.  I knew in my early twenties when my hair was going to shit.  

Just because these young guys are in better shape then many of us in here doesn't mean that all is good and that they should delay treatment because they are not a NW3 or worse.  We need to stop comparing these guys to ourselves and thinking that just because they are in better shape than we are, that they should delay treating their hair loss.  Putting off treatment is almost the worst thing you can do, since most of what you lose you will likely never get back.  

I have seen many guys around here get crap because they are at the beginning stages of hair loss and they are doing everything they can to stop it.  If I could go back in time I would do the same and maybe still have most of my hair today.

----------


## Dan26

Agree'd. 

Once you dip below NW1, kitchen sink regimen must be employed.

----------


## 25 going on 65

AMEN. Can we sticky that??

----------


## BigThinker

> "Your hair looks great, enjoy life" "Stop worrying, enjoy your youth"
> 
> I hear this all the time.  You get these young guys come here that know they are losing their hair and asking for help.  And they end up getting advice that all is good and not to worry about it.  It doesn't matter how young you are, you know when you are losing your hair.  I knew in my early twenties when my hair was going to shit.  
> 
> Just because these young guys are in better shape then many of us in here doesn't mean that all is good and that they should delay treatment because they are not a NW3 or worse.  We need to stop comparing these guys to ourselves and thinking that just because they are in better shape than we are, that they should delay treating their hair loss.  Putting off treatment is almost the worst thing you can do, since most of what you lose you will likely never get back.  
> 
> I have seen many guys around here get crap because they are at the beginning stages of hair loss and they are doing everything they can to stop it.  If I could go back in time I would do the same and maybe still have most of my hair today.


 Exactly.  There's people who just ignore anyone less than NW2.  There's anti-antiandrogen fear-mongers.  Many of which tell people just to use minox and/or keto.  I find it really hard to believe anyone can be successful with just one or both of those two.  Certainly better than nothing, but not being on an antiandrogen is asinine.

What irks me the worst is when my family members and friends told me I didn't look like I was balding at all though.  Sure, it provided temporary relief, but at what cost?  Exponentially greater anxiety and stress down the road as my hair continued to deteriorate and certainly some hair lost forever.





> Agree'd. 
> 
> Once you dip below NW1, kitchen sink regimen must be employed.


 Wish I would have done that.  Waiting for NW2 before fin and now pushing NW3 before adding dut and minox. So many months and so much hair wasted.

I just tell new members to order fin ASAP.  Usually I tell them to get their blood levels checked just to be PC, but if I could do it all again I'd order fin at the first signs, start minox right away, and switch to a natural shampoo.  I wouldn't even waste money on blood work and Dr. visits.

----------


## recession

I'm one of those young guys, and if I was just an NW2 I would be fine with it. I'm an NW3.  :Mad:

----------


## mynameisrich

Wow, bravo. 
I 100% agree with this. Not to insult anybody because I always appreciate anybody who has taken the time out of their day to discuss my matters, but there is nothing more isolating than when somebody tells you there is no problem. 
I'm not delusional, figures don't lie, and when you can compare before and after pictures/videos, and realise that you've lost half an inch over just a few years, and your hairline is looking chewed up to shit, at 23 years old, you have to question what more can you do besides pop some pills and put greasy liquid on your hair twice a day.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Yeah, people think they are helping you by sparing your feelings, but all they are doing is contributing to more time wasted.  Time is of the essence when it comes to treating hair loss.

----------


## Diesel15

> Yeah, people think they are helping you by sparing your feelings, but all they are doing is contributing to more time wasted.  Time is of the essence when it comes to treating hair loss.


 This exactly.  I can't understand why everyone tells me it's not bad and there's nothing to worry about.  I can see my freaking scalp through my paper thin hair people!!  I delayed treatment longer than I should have because I thought I was being paranoyed based on "objective" opinions.  Terrible decision.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

If i could go back in time to talk to my younger self i would say "stop looking in the mirror and shave the stupid hair style off you are bald deal with it"...but thats just me.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> If i could go back in time to talk to my younger self i would say "stop looking in the mirror and shave the stupid hair style off you are bald deal with it"...but thats just me.


 I apologize if I am confusing you with somebody else, but if I remember correctly your hair loss experience is totally different than the majority of men.  You didn't see hair loss as a problem because you had family members that were bald.  You saw being bald as "normal".  It seems like you found hair as more of a problem than anything.  You accepted shaving it at a young age.  Most guys do not see things that way.  We like ourselves with hair, don't like what we look like without hair, would rather have hair than not have it.  Most people who have hair loss, even ones who have accepted it, would be interested in reversing their hair loss if they could.  You on the other hand would probably still walk around bald.  I give you credit for accepting your hair loss and shaving your head, but most guys are not prepared to do what you did.  You probably look good with a shaved head, most look like shit.  You see being bald as looking normal, most people feel they look normal with a head of hair.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I apologize if I am confusing you with somebody else, but if I remember correctly your hair loss experience is totally different than the majority of men.  You didn't see hair loss as a problem because you had family members that were bald.  You saw being bald as "normal".  It seems like you found hair as more of a problem than anything.  You accepted shaving it at a young age.  Most guys do not see things that way.  We like ourselves with hair, don't like what we look like without hair, would rather have hair than not have it.  Most people who have hair loss, even ones who have accepted it, would be interested in reversing their hair loss if they could.  You on the other hand would probably still walk around bald.  I give you credit for accepting your hair loss and shaving your head, but most guys are not prepared to do what you did.  You probably look good with a shaved head, most look like shit.  You see being bald as looking normal, most people feel they look normal with a head of hair.


 
Yeah that was me...i also said i worried from 16 to 18 about it...i hid it cause i was worried i would be bullied i was already treated like shit at the time when i realised i was going bald...even though i thought everything you said at the end off the day i didnt want to be bullied (i never was)...as you know not everyone had the same mindset as i did about it so i thought people would take the mick...at the point of my worrying i wasnt bald yet it wasnt until it was obvious i was going bald (and i looked in the mirror like i mentioned above) i thought **** it and cut it...this is when i grew balls and never looked back...i never cared for my hair when i had it so there wasnt any reason to miss it...i think of bald being normal cause where i am from they are everywhere so of course growing up seeing them im gonna think its the norm...which i still do to me its just hair.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Yeah that was me...i also said i worried from 16 to 18 about it...i hid it cause i was worried i would be bullied i was already treated like shit at the time when i realised i was going bald...even though i thought everything you said at the end off the day i didnt want to be bullied (i never was)...as you know not everyone had the same mindset as i did about it so i thought people would take the mick...at the point of my worrying i wasnt bald yet it wasnt until it was obvious i was going bald (and i looked in the mirror like i mentioned above) i thought **** it and cut it...this is when i grew balls and never looked back...i never cared for my hair when i had it so there wasnt any reason to miss it...i think of bald being normal cause where i am from they are everywhere so of course growing up seeing them im gonna think its the norm...which i still do to me its just hair.


 Again, much respect for your decision to say screw it and shave it all off.  You probably think you look pretty good, and that right there is huge.  If I thought I looked good with a shaved head, I would do it.  I don't really like my hair buzzed, so I am sure I would look like crap if I took a razor to it.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Again, much respect for your decision to say screw it and shave it all off.  You probably think you look pretty good, and that right there is huge.  If I thought I looked good with a shaved head, I would do it.  I don't really like my hair buzzed, so I am sure I would look like crap if I took a razor to it.


 

Well i dont mind the look at all the worse bit i suppose is the crown area on my head its a bit pointy (i show you a pic to give you a example) but apart from that im fine with it...the thing is with me i just cant see myself worrying about something i cant change and cause i see my balding,bald looks for a whle now i just got used to it...i mean when i was between 16 and 18 one of my fears was the horseshoe look...now i go around with it most of the time (im a lazy shaver) i dont mean like george from seinfield look though more like jason statham length.

I cant see myself any other way...i even had a dream the other day that i was back at school and i was bald and i saw others balding and i was annoyed cause i didnt "stand out" anymore lol...even in my dreams i dont mind being bald either.



http://www.tnainsider.com/uploads/f9...0669f163a4.png


In the link the wrestler has the same pointy bit as me.

----------


## akai

Before I got treatment and my crown was thinning I asked my sisters about it. They said "yeah it's a little thin but girls don't care, you can always shave it if it gets bad, blah blah". Then I asked them "Would you have ended up with your husbands if they were bald or severely balding when you first met?" The real answer is "no" but they said "of course". Then I reminded them they've both literally never dated a bald or balding guy. Hell, my ex-gf's mom was recently divorced and in her late-50s and one of her criteria for a new man was a full head of hair. This is a woman in her 50s looking to date men in their 50s and 60s. Also heard a group of former co-workers talking about their recent online dating profiles and two of them said balding was a deal breaker. Obviously not all women are like that but if you can't pull off a shaved head it's going to affect your attractiveness. It sucks, but it is what it is.

If you can pull a it off, more power to you. I have a friend who pulls it off flawlessly. He's also a 6'4" former college tight end and has a strong jawline/"alpha" characteristics. For people like me that look much better with hair getting on finasteride and Nizoral early is the only option (until better treatments come out).

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> For people like me that look much better with hair getting on finasteride and Nizoral early is the only option (until better treatments come out).


 For most of us, this is the best option.  

Of course there are exceptions to every rule, but for the most part women would prefer not to settle for a bald guy.  This is just the way it is.  Don't fall for the politically correct BS: good personality, good sense of humor, etc, that most women will say they want.  The fact of the matter is most will choose a guy with hair over one without it most of the time.  Just observe who the higher norwoods are with next time you are out in public.  Most of the time they are with the homely looking women.

----------


## fred970

Then why did my success with women sky-rocket after I reached NW5? I know I'm 6"3', but when I had a full-head of hair, I was never getting laid and was kind of invisible to girls.

I don't know, maybe the shaved look enhances my look, almost all the girls I have dated recently say I look silly with hair.

However, I think you are living in your head Notcoolanymore. You say things like that but you don't know that they are true for sure. I know it's hard to hear here, but I think the reality is that most women simply don't care that much. Of course they will always be superficial bitches who will feel entitled to a man with high height, a full head of hair, social status etc. Seriously, would you even want to get involved with that kind of girl?

I have a date with a hot girl next week, and she did not say anything about me being bald. I saw pictures of her ex on Facebook, as bald as a cue ball! And he's not even good looking. All I see in these posts are a lot of rationalizations, a lot of excuses to explain one's lack of success with women.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Then why did my success with women sky-rocket after I reached NW5? I know I'm 6"3', but when I had a full-head of hair, I was never getting laid and was kind of invisible to girls.
> 
> I don't know, maybe the shaved look enhances my look, almost all the girls I have dated recently say I look silly with hair.
> 
> However, *I think you are living in your head Notcoolanymore*. You say things like that but you don't know that they are true for sure. I know it's hard to hear here, but I think the reality is that most women simply don't care that much. Of course they will always be superficial bitches who will feel entitled to a man with high height, a full head of hair, social status etc. Seriously, would you even want to get involved with that kind of girl?
> 
> I have a date with a hot girl next week, and she did not say anything about me being bald. I saw pictures of her ex on Facebook, as bald as a cue ball! And he's not even good looking. All I see in these posts are a lot of rationalizations, a lot of excuses to explain one's lack of success with women.


 You are 100% right.  I am not going to deny that I have mental issues when it comes to my looks.  Just the way it is.  I have no problem admitting it either.

I do believe that for the most part women do care about looks just as much as we care about how a woman looks.  Women prefer to be with a better looking guy: hair, no beer gut, etc.  Just like we prefer better looking women: pretty face, good shape, nice hair, smells good, etc.  

Again there are exceptions to the rule.  So you don't have hair, but I have seen your pics and you are a good looking guy, in good shape, tall, educated (assuming because of your posts).  IMO, you don't have much going against you.  Now the average bald guy most likely isn't going to look good without his hair.  He is already at a disadvantage.  I am not saying if you are bald you are destined to be with an undesirable woman, but it sure as hell doesn't help.

----------


## fred970

> Women prefer to be with a better looking guy: hair, no beer gut, etc.  Just like we prefer better looking women: pretty face, good shape, nice hair, smells good, etc.


 Yeah we all dream to go out with a feminine model-type girl who cooks amazing meals and is great in bed. Does that mean no men will settle for a woman below this? Of course not. And that goes for women too, sure you hear a lot of women saying they deserve a guy who is tall, handsome, successful etc. Yet when I wander in the streets of Brussels, I see plenty of (hot looking) women with guys of average height, sometimes shorter than them, or guys that are bald, even fat.

We all like to pretend we only settle for nothing but the best, but that's just the ego talking, and it's certainly not reality.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Yeah we all dream to go out with a feminine model-type girl who cooks amazing meals and is great in bed. Does that mean no men will settle for a woman below this? Of course not. And that goes for women too, sure you hear a lot of women saying they deserve a guy who is tall, handsome, successful etc. *Yet when I wander in the streets of Brussels, I see plenty of (hot looking) women with guys of average height, sometimes shorter than them, or guys that are bald, even fat*.
> 
> We all like to pretend we only settle for nothing but the best, but that's just the ego talking, and it's certainly not reality.


 I'm moving to Brussels tomorrow.  Do you mind of I stay with you until I find a place of my own?

BTW one of my favorite action stars from back in the day is from Brussels, Jean Claude Van Damme was/is a bad ass.  He would not have had the success/career he had if he was bald.

----------


## fred970

Well he's definitely getting there:

----------


## Illusion

Heh. I feel exactly the same about this. The only thing I want to do is start a treatment, really. But I can't start fin yet because of my age. Some of you might know I was all enthusiastic and stuff about starting RU... Well, I guess that was just the excitement of the moment because I'm not taking RU anyday soon the way it is now. 

I don't know what's worse: Seeing my hairline recede pretty rapidly and feeling my crown getting thinner and thinner or not being able to treat it because I'm too young. (Yes I can start minox but that won't do anything to actually 'treat' MPB as you all know). I'm probably seeing a 2nd dermatologist soon. I'm hoping he'll prescribe me fin because I can't take this anymore. I'm starting to get really paranoid. I've even had two anxiety attacks last week while I never had those before (for those wondering, I'm visiting a psychologist soon to get some real help.)

I just don't want to wait to my 18th ffs. You know what's funny? I think the guys who start balding in their 40's are envy the guys who have full heads of hair at the same age, the guys who are mid 30's envy the 40's, the guys in their mid 20's envy the mid 30's and the guys in their late teens envy the mid 20's... I know this sounds weird and I also know that the last thing you guys want to do is to relativate, but if you think like this it's not even that bad to start going bald at -lets say- 27. I would take your spot any day: I would have 10 years of enjoying my full head of hair and by the time I'm starting to recede, there are probably better medications out there (there HAS to be something better in 2024 right?)

I know a lot of people would think I'm a psycho b/c I want to start fin at this age, but I think that some of the guys in this thread understand the feelings I have that make me wanna do this.

----------


## Evolution

> Heh. I feel exactly the same about this. The only thing I want to do is start a treatment, really. But I can't start fin yet because of my age. Some of you might know I was all enthusiastic and stuff about starting RU... Well, I guess that was just the excitement of the moment because I'm not taking RU anyday soon the way it is now. 
> 
> I don't know what's worse: Seeing my hairline recede pretty rapidly and feeling my crown getting thinner and thinner or not being able to treat it because I'm too young. (Yes I can start minox but that won't do anything to actually 'treat' MPB as you all know). I'm probably seeing a 2nd dermatologist soon. I'm hoping he'll prescribe me fin because I can't take this anymore. I'm starting to get really paranoid. I've even had two anxiety attacks last week while I never had those before (for those wondering, I'm visiting a psychologist soon to get some real help.)
> 
> I just don't want to wait to my 18th ffs. You know what's funny? I think the guys who start balding in their 40's are envy the guys who have full heads of hair at the same age, the guys who are mid 30's envy the 40's, the guys in their mid 20's envy the mid 30's and the guys in their late teens envy the mid 20's... I know this sounds weird and I also know that the last thing you guys want to do is to relativate, but if you think like this it's not even that bad to start going bald at -lets say- 27. I would take your spot any day: I would have 10 years of enjoying my full head of hair and by the time I'm starting to recede, there are probably better medications out there (there HAS to be something better in 2024 right?)
> 
> I know a lot of people would think I'm a psycho b/c I want to start fin at this age, but I think that some of the guys in this thread understand the feelings I have that make me wanna do this.


 I started going bald at 16, starting taking fin at 16. I'm 20 now, it's saved most of my hair along with 10% minixidil. I got a prescription for Dutasteride, might take that along with fin. YOU MUST GET ON A DHT INHIBITOR TO HAVE A CHANCE OF FIGHTING HAIRLOSS.

Best of luck. My parents at the time I was 16 tried everything they could for me not to take fin. If I had listened to them, I'd be totally bald now.

----------


## Lina Henley

I noticed that a lot of people do that here... thanks for bringing that to light. The best cure is prevention and telling someone to not worry may endanger their concerns :O

----------


## Jackito

> "Your hair looks great, enjoy life" "Stop worrying, enjoy your youth"
> 
> I hear this all the time.  You get these young guys come here that know they are losing their hair and asking for help.  And they end up getting advice that all is good and not to worry about it.  It doesn't matter how young you are, you know when you are losing your hair.  I knew in my early twenties when my hair was going to shit.  
> 
> Just because these young guys are in better shape then many of us in here doesn't mean that all is good and that they should delay treatment because they are not a NW3 or worse.  We need to stop comparing these guys to ourselves and thinking that just because they are in better shape than we are, that they should delay treating their hair loss.  Putting off treatment is almost the worst thing you can do, since most of what you lose you will likely never get back.  
> 
> I have seen many guys around here get crap because they are at the beginning stages of hair loss and they are doing everything they can to stop it.  If I could go back in time I would do the same and maybe still have most of my hair today.


 This is very relatable to my current situation. I'm 19 heading towards a Norwood 2 and I'm considering starting treatments soon.. could you check my posts and give me some advice on what I should do?

----------

